# noisy power steering when cold first start



## PLNCRZY (Mar 8, 2004)

Just bought my '06 X-trail in Aug this year. 130K.

noticed this fall as temps began to cool that power steering would make a noise when the engine would first start. the colder it gets the longer the noise lasts.

The oil is little old, You can tellt hat it has never been changed. I dont know if a flush/replacement would satify the pump or if I need to replace the pump???? any ideas????


----------

